# Job package; is it enough?



## superrose (Oct 24, 2008)

I've posted here before, worried about a possible move to Dubai, but some actual numbers have come in and I was hoping you all could help me determine if this is enough for us, and if it's not (which I suspect to be the case) what we shoudl ask for / counter offer with? We are a family of four that would be coming from the U.S. My husband, myself and our three month old twin daughters.


My Husband's job title would be: Gulf News Pages Editor.

Basic salary: 7,800 dhs / month

Housing rent allowance: 5850 dhs / month

Cost of living allowance: 3,900 dhs / month

Transport allowance: 1,500 dhs / month

Other allowance: 1,560 dhs / month

Totalling - 20,610 dhs / month



Other factors:

One time furnishing allowance: 17,720 dhs

Medical and Life insuance for my husband Only

22 working days leave

Ticket allowance: 7,000 dhs to be paid in his joining anniversary month.

They will also pay for the initial tickets for us to get over there.




Help me understand this... what kind of lifestyle would we be looking at?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but nowhere near enough.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

For a western family of 4 no way. Childless Western couples spend more than that a month. The average apartment will set you back AED10,000 a month. Then another 2000/mnth to rent a car. Then groceries, entertainment, childcare etc. will eat up the rest and while you won't pay taxes you won't be paying into any kind of social security or retirement plan either. Not paying taxes is a Republican's dream. But in reality it can be a nightmare.

Even if you found a job too it would probably not be enough. That offer was really insulting. I'd tell them to stick it. That's the kind of Guido move they'd try to pull on an Indian.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

As the other folks said, thats very low for a family of 4 and no way you guys would be able to manage here. Need at LEAST 10k a month for a family apartment.


----------



## superrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Why would they offer us an unlivable wage package?!


----------



## pharmacyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

superrose,
Let me ask you two questions:

What is your husband qualification/experience?
What is his current salary?

sertStranded;72422]For a western family of 4 no way. Childless Western couples spend more than that a month. The average apartment will set you back AED10,000 a month. Then another 2000/mnth to rent a car. Then groceries, entertainment, childcare etc. will eat up the rest and while you won't pay taxes you won't be paying into any kind of social security or retirement plan either. Not paying taxes is a Republican's dream. But in reality it can be a nightmare.

Even if you found a job too it would probably not be enough. That offer was really insulting. I'd tell them to stick it. That's the kind of Guido move they'd try to pull on an Indian.[/QUOTE]


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

superrose said:


> Why would they offer us an unlivable wage package?!


Who knows? Maybe they were hoping you were stupid. But then again, would they want someone stupid enough to take that offer to work for them? But offering you an unliveable wage package is exactly what they have done.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

superrose said:


> Why would they offer us an unlivable wage package?!


Sorry Hon but that's ME culture. They take the piss and see how little they can get you for. It's almost like doing business with the Italian Mafia. 

Your husband should ask for a salary matching his current salary plus housing, etc. But I would suggest he tell them to ****** off for being so insulting and look for work elsewhere.

Where in the US are you from? Housing here is alot more than in most of the states. The price of goods here is about the same as the states. Despite the fact that this is still a Developing country you won't be paying 2nd world prices you'll be paying big city 1st world prices. You need to think about whether or not it's really worth it to come here.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

superrose said:


> Why would they offer us an unlivable wage package?!



Ignorance is bliss and most employers do that actually - they suck you in with the tax-free line and you only realise what a mess you've got yourself in when you get here and by that time, it is too late!

There are loads of employers out there so do not restrict yourself to this one. You haven't said what job your husband will be doing though. It could be that whilst this salary is low, it could actually be the going rate for the job your husband would have been taking up.

In any case, you will never be able to survive on this package - it is way too low!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Family of Four from the US on 20,000dhs a month!?!?!?


RUBBISH!


What an insulting, degrading offer!!! You will spend close to 20,000dhs a month on rent alone!!!!!!! (for a 3 bedroom apartment!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Check your private messages superrose....


----------

